# 20k Walk - SW France



## patchworks101 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi all,

Not letting diabetes rule my life I'm walking a 1/2 marathon (20k), on 17th June raising funds via JustGiving or this site for Diabetes UK. Anyone who lives in France, or will be in the Poitou-Charente region on 17th June will be more than welcome to either join me on the walk or just come along to give support. For more info - click here

Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2015)

Best of luck!  A lovely part of the world. Let us know how you get on with your training.


----------



## patchworks101 (May 23, 2015)

*Nearly there*

Only 4 weeks to go. I've done the walk already so that I can confirm the route and distance so that when the other walkers join me they won't be getting lost 
I've reached 85% on my justgiving page and, with the money promised if I complete it I should reach the total ok.
Now to pray for a nice day, not too hot or wet.


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2015)

patchworks101 said:


> Only 4 weeks to go. I've done the walk already so that I can confirm the route and distance so that when the other walkers join me they won't be getting lost
> I've reached 85% on my justgiving page and, with the money promised if I complete it I should reach the total ok.
> Now to pray for a nice day, not too hot or wet.



Excellent! I hope you get a good day for it, and that you achieve your goal!


----------



## patchworks101 (Jun 23, 2015)

Done it!  It was a lovely day and I had 6 others decided to join me on the day. We've currently raised just over 1100€ for Diabetes UK and we have more coming in. Will have to think what to do next year. I did offer a report and photo's to the funraiser support team but got no response


----------



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2015)

patchworks101 said:


> Done it!  It was a lovely day and I had 6 others decided to join me on the day. We've currently raised just over 1100€ for Diabetes UK and we have more coming in. Will have to think what to do next year. I did offer a report and photo's to the funraiser support team but got no response



Excellent! Well done to everyone!


----------

